# Открытый раздел > Вечные темы >  Про коньки

## Домик в деревне

Други, может, кому интересно ребенку раздвижные коньки купить на зиму?
вот тут я приглядела. всего 360р. но там доставка 300р. я бы разделила с кем-нибудь. лучше бы на 3их или даже 4ых. мм? я бы в Калугу на встречу в Леле в ноябре привезла?  
http://playaction.ru/product/konki-baby-skates
Надо?

----------


## Jazz

Олеся, а ты сама когда-нибудь каталась на двухполозных? Я читала отзывы, что на них кататься невозможно, только ходить и что после них потом переучиваться приходится, чтоб на обычные встать. Я просто как-то думала, Тиму коньки купить обычные однополозные с жестким ботинком в следующем году. Про такие как-то мысль и не приходила. Но двухполозные же устойчивее, их можно и сейчас. Вот только вопрос их удобства для меня открыт... Можно в личку, чтоб в теме не флудить.

----------


## kazangi

девочки, встряну)) у меня есть двухполозные коньки, мои еще сохранились, но кататься я на них не смогла. Даже не то что кататься, просто стоять. У Ульки есть обычные "снегурочки" однополозные, стоит нормально, кататься в этом году будем учиться. Двухполозные у меня двоякое чувство вызывают, может это я просто такая неуклюжая...

----------


## Домик в деревне

Ну вот да, на однополозных кататься не рановато ли ему? а так моя мысль, что я буду кататься на своих, ну и он заодно на этих. думаете, что фигня-фигня? я даже не знаю... я же сама никогда не пробовала на двухполозных. а если покупать настоящие коньки уже и дать ему попробовать покататься, сможет ли он сразу втянуться и не отобью ли я этой сложностью освоения вообще все желание кататься. оооо

----------


## kazangi

ну вообще на однополозные коньки ребенка можно с 3,5 лет ставить, еще конечно от ребенка зависит... а с другой стороны, Олесь, они не так дорого стоят эти двухполозные... и потом если не понравится продать наверное можно?

----------


## Jazz

Олесь, я не утверждаю, что фигня-фигня. Я не знаю, поэтому и спрашиваю у тех, кто сталкивался.  А насчет рановато и не отобъешь ли желание сложностью - я тут погуглила про отзывы на двухполозные коньки, так прочитала, что люди в полтора-два года ребенка на обычные коньки ставят, и якобы примерно через занятий 5 ребенок учится сам держать равновесие и худо-бедно ехать. По-моему, в таком возрасте это еще рановато (связки и все такое), но уж в 3 с копейками я бы попробовала на обычных. Хотя эти двухполозные столько стоят, что и их можно купить до кучи...

----------


## kiara

Не сочтите за флуд:
*Олесь - напишу свой опыт-мож пригодится) В  детстве  была у меня попытка ходить на 2-полозных коньках - именно ходить, ничего другого я не могла на них делать, и это при условии, что я с 4-х лет уже хорошо каталась на фигурных. Взяла попробовать у подружки-она училась типа))) В итоге, ни у меня-умеющей кататься на 1-полозных фигурных, ни у неё - научающейся, ничего с этими загадочными 2-х полозными не вышло.
Мы этим летом с Ку опробовали роликовые) Конечно - не одно и тоже с зимними коньками, но в неполные три Ку после 5 минут(!) смог стоять на них сам) За полчаса он уже понял, что нужно себя "держать-ловить", т.е. балансировать телом, чтоб ножки не уехали вперед него. Так что,  у меня есть большое желание попробовать именно с одним лезвием коньки этой зимой для Ку.

----------


## yakudza

Интересно, а можно ли где-то в прокат взять коньки для ребенка? Может в Ледовом дворце?

----------


## kazangi

там есть прокат, да, а еще в прокате обычном, который на Суворова, там говорят тоже коньки есть, но насчет размеров не знаю...

----------


## yakudza

А как насчет того, чтобы организовать совместный выход на каток с ребятами? Например, в Ледовый? мне там очень нравится)))

----------


## Домик в деревне

согласна. про прокат я и не подумала. надо, конечно, в прокат взять, если размеры будут. т.к. дело такое, вряд ли много раз придется покататся, а на следующий год размер уже другой совсем будет. в общем, уговорили на однополозные попробовать поставить, а там как получится. ну и, конечно, я за то чтобы вместе в Ледовый.

----------


## kazangi

Девочки! Сегодня Уля с папой ездила на каток в Алекспарк. Каталась на однополозных, нормально держалась, очень довольная, ей все понравилось. Виталик говорит, она довольно уверенно себя чувствовала, конечно с его помощью, но все же охоту кататься однополозные коньки не отбили у нее.

----------


## yakudza

И там есть прокат коньков маленьких размеров? Интьересно, много ли их у них. Может позвонить, спросить, да и организовать совместный выход?

----------

